# audiosonic Quad core 10 inch tablet



## werewolf1953 (Feb 10, 2012)

I brought a 10 inch Audiosonic Quad core tablet with camera. model number c-22Q it is 8 mths old.
I can turn it on and when i go into facebook or other sites I keep getting message google not responding.
I have wifi internet and at the same time I can use my desk top computer with no problems.
can anyone tell me what the problem is please.


----------

